# Is the cat food "Purina Kitten Chow" ok for hedgies?



## friendofelves (Apr 25, 2009)

A friend gave us a big bag of this because her kitty can't have it any more (complicated) and I was wondering if it would be ok for a hedgehog. Does anyone know?


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

This is not a good food at all. I wouldnt feed it to cats, much less a hedgehog. The reason why is because of the cheap filler ingredients.

Ingredients
Poultry by-product meal, ground yellow corn, wheat flour, corn gluten meal, soybean meal, brewers rice, beef tallow preserved with mixed-tocopherols (source of vitamin E), fish meal, brewers dried yeast, animal digest, phosphoric acid, potassium chloride, calcium carbonate, tetra sodium pyrophosphate, calcium chloride, choline chloride, dicalcium phosphate, salt, taurine, zinc oxide, ferrous sulfate, vitamin supplements (E, A, B-12, D-3), L-Alanine, riboflavin supplement, niacin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, biotin, thiamine mononitrate, folic acid, pyridoxine hydrochloride, copper sulfate, citric acid, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of vitamin K activity), calcium iodate.

*Poultry By-products:* Poultry by-products are clean parts of slaughtered poultry such as heads, feet, and internal organs (like heart, lungs, liver, kidneys, abdomen, and intestines). It does not contain feathers.

*ground yellow corn* another cheap filler that can be hard to digest

*Corn Gluten Meal:* Corn gluten meal is the by-product after the manufacture of corn syrup or starch, and is the dried residue after the removal of the bran, germ, and starch.

*Brewers Rice:* Brewers rice is the small fragments of rice kernels that have been separated from larger kernels of milled rice.

*Beef Tallow:* Beef tallow is fat derived from beef liver

These are just a couple of the ingredients I researched and they are all just cheap fillers.
I highly recommend choosing 2-4 foods from Repers dry cat food list and sticking with a mix of those.


----------



## friendofelves (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh gross! We'll just donate it to the animal shelter, then. Thanks


----------

